# Can anyone help identify?



## Enverland (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm out in a rural area near Roma Queensland.. and (verge of the outback) while wandering around doing some work.. I came across a gecko that I have never seen before, and my Uncle who was with me hadn't either.

It was found underneath the bark of a old fencepost.. (we were removing the fence posts) and a few posts down we found the same species of gecko again. the area was predominatly eucalypt woodland with some white cypress pine around (posts were made of the pine).

This is simply a curiosity sake as we haven't seen any like this at all. It opened it's mouth and kept facing me while I was looking at it... so was unable to get a photo of it's head with mouth closed. Photo's were taken using my mobile phone so I apologise in advanced if it is not clear enough for you.

The mouth is bright blue, with white speckled dots all down the body. and a brown strip starting halfway down the body leading to the tail, rest of the gecko was mostly grey.

If you need anymore details I can try get more.

Cheers


----------



## Jakee (Jun 1, 2010)

Golden spiny tailed gecko


----------



## spanna_spamload (Jun 1, 2010)

Great find and awesome shot, its a golden tailed gecko which are rare.


----------



## krefft (Jun 1, 2010)

Golden Tailed Gecko. Strophurus Taenicauda.
I think that how you spell it. I've caught plenty of them in western NSW but only ever in old fence posts.


----------



## Enverland (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks very much guys!!!!

You spelt the scientific name correct. using that I was able to browse the net myself and yes that is defiantly the gecko species that we saw.


----------



## nathancl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Kreft,

where abouts in western NSW have you seen these guys ? according to all literature these guys are a QLD endemic. range extension? might be worth sending some photographic evidence of your finds on to the museums.


----------

